# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Map of the Malai Peninsula

## Arcturox

This is a small map of a peninsula for a D&D campaign I ran a few years ago. It was done in fine point sharpie on 9x12 inch paper, frantically the day before session one, as is tradition.

While I probably wont be putting a more finished pass on this map in particular, I've continued to work on the setting this map is from - Eratoh. I still run a lot of campaigns in Eratoh, and will continue to post maps related to it until I die.

----------


## wminish

This is a really nice map, especially for a rush job you should be really pleased with it. The lettering is nice and clean, the icons for settlements and points of interest are very well drawn and really convey a lot about the places they depict, and there is just generally a good use of space and a pleasing aesthetic.

----------


## Adfor

It's very charming for a frantic same day lay down, well done.

Second on wminish's comments, though I have to add that the one river of the map is doing some funky things. The way you have it splitting to exit at two different points doesn't seem viable. Water always flows into itself from high elevation out to sea, so to have a river just randomly split isn't realistic.

IR

----------

